# German Colonial Locomotive?



## calaski8123 (May 30, 2013)

OK, so I'm brand new to outdoor G Scale... My overall plan for my entire railroad is to have about four different sections that are modeled after a different theme/time period. Don't ask why I chose these unless you want a long answer haha! They each have a special meaning to me. Each section will be pretty separate, but one line will interconnect all so I guess this is a fantasy empire.

Anyway, one section is going to be modeled after the railroad in the German African colony of German Southwest Africa, modern day Namibia. I had a relative who served there in 1908-1911 in the Schutztruppe. I'm not a perfectionist, it doesn't have to be exact, but I would love to get as close as financially possible. Can anyone ID this locomotive and determine if it is made or if I can get reasonably close and maybe do a little modifications? 












Also, from the old photos I have collected, it seems they did not use ballast? Everything just seems to be in the sand? Maybe its the old B&W photos and they really did have ballast? Is it possible to use sand in a G scale set up without it messing up the locos? If not, I'll use ballast around the track and sand away from the track. While I'm at it.... anyone have any ideas on where to start to make a kitbash of this train station? 












Thanks for the help!


Jim


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Jim, 

That locomotive looks an awful lot like a Swiss SLM built G3/4--very similar to the LGB RhB G3/4 "Heidi" or currently available "Thusis": 

http://lgb.de/de/produkte/schmalspu...produkte/schmalspursortiment/lokomotiven.html 

It looks like they've added some protection like the cowcatcher and the side storage behind the cylinders but otherwise looks pretty close. 

Keith


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

A little more research has netted this! 

http://www.klausdierks.com/images/rail19.jpg 

http://www.klausdierks.com/images/rail36.jpg 

It looks like it is a 2-8-0 or G4/5 but at least you have some better pictures to go by now. 

Keith


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

Fun chasing this down...noticed in that one picture the plate "LE" which probably means it's a Bavarian Class LE narrow gauge engine made by Krauss or Jung.

I would suggest you look through the Gartenbahndatabase to decide which loco is closest for a starting point. The Spreewald has a very similar cab & boiler too.


Keith


----------



## calaski8123 (May 30, 2013)

Those pics I posted were from the Klaus Dierks website. I have found this Wiki page dealing with the Otavi Company (privately owned, not State) but it just mentions the locos, but shows no pics:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Otavi_...ay_Company

I remember reading a Namibian historical website and they mentioned Jung too. I'll have to look into that.

Thanks!

Jim


----------



## calaski8123 (May 30, 2013)

I saw the Heidi loco when I was browsing the LGB site a while back and thought it was pretty close too. The problem (for me) is that it is not in production and the only ones I've seen have been VERY expensive... Also, they seem to be green and not all black like on the LGB website. Granted when I say I have searched, it was just on eBay pretty much. I don't know the good places to find stuff yet.

Jim


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Those side panels are not storage bins... I think they are covers over the side rods to reduce sand induced wear on the side-rod bearings.


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

That makes sense Semper on the sand protection. 

Jim, the Heidi was green, and it's not in production, but the "Thusis" is still in production and has a decoder with sound I believe, which is why it's likely more money than the Heidi. You should be able to order one from your local LGB dealer. They did make a sound version of Heidi, however, though they are harder to find now. 

Keith


----------



## calaski8123 (May 30, 2013)

OK cool thanks! I'll have a look. The link you provided also said not in production but maybe I need to look elsewhere.... Local dealer? I'm in NJ, so that would be Milwaukee! haha. I usually get stuff online. 

Jim

On a side note... does anyone know why I'm not getting email notifications about replies to my posts? I have it set up for instant subscription.


----------



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)

You right ! This loco was made by Arnold Jung,Jungenthal# 715. 1904 ,loco is on display in namibia in the mining town Tsumeb in front of the museum/inside the museum are some heavy artillery which was dumped from the Schutztruppe inside lake Otjikoto! Also on display is a british steam tractor(Martin LUTHER) this tractor (1896) was used to haul some heavy,long oxcarts over the plains but died 2,5 km into the tripp(Sanddesert Namibia)
In Usakos you can find a Henschel (1912) narrow guage loco which served the stations Kranzberg,Tsumeb and Grootfountain,1960 track got replaced with standard guage!


----------



## kormsen (Oct 27, 2009)

" Is it possible to use sand in a G scale set up without it messing up the locos?" 

yes, you can. 

during the last forty-plus years of largescaling i always used either just the avayable garden dirt, or filter sand (for swimmingpools) for ballast on my out- and indoors layouts. 
just don't overdo the lubricating. 
each and every LGB loco i got, still runs as good as on the day i bought them.


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

Finally found it! We were all wrong--it's an O&K! Some good info here and those side shields were indeed for dust protection. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/South_African_Eight-Coupled_Tank_2-8-0T 

Keith


----------



## BigRedOne (Dec 13, 2012)

calaski8123, 

I also live in NJ, and I order LGB from Trainworld in New York. Nicolas Smith in PA is another option. Trainworld periodically offers discounts, typically at holidays, and I tend to take advantage of those. 

You definitely don't want to buy from Walthers, as the pricing is much higher.


----------



## calaski8123 (May 30, 2013)

Posted By Cougar Rock Rail on 25 Sep 2013 05:06 PM 
Finally found it! We were all wrong--it's an O&K! Some good info here and those side shields were indeed for dust protection. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/South_African_Eight-Coupled_Tank_2-8-0T 

Keith Outstanding!!! And its in KEETMANSHOOP!!!! That's where he served, Southern Command, Keetmanshoop! How awesome!

Thanks,

Jim


----------



## calaski8123 (May 30, 2013)

Posted By BigRedOne on 25 Sep 2013 05:49 PM 
calaski8123, 

I also live in NJ, and I order LGB from Trainworld in New York. Nicolas Smith in PA is another option. Trainworld periodically offers discounts, typically at holidays, and I tend to take advantage of those. 

You definitely don't want to buy from Walthers, as the pricing is much higher. 

OK thanks... I actually have been meaning to visit Trainworld... in NYC right? I haven't heard of the PA place but I'll check them out. 
Jim


----------



## calaski8123 (May 30, 2013)

Posted By kormsen on 25 Sep 2013 02:55 AM 
" Is it possible to use sand in a G scale set up without it messing up the locos?" 

yes, you can. 

during the last forty-plus years of largescaling i always used either just the avayable garden dirt, or filter sand (for swimmingpools) for ballast on my out- and indoors layouts. 
just don't overdo the lubricating. 
each and every LGB loco i got, still runs as good as on the day i bought them. 


OK great... I wasn't sure.


----------



## calaski8123 (May 30, 2013)

Posted By Cougar Rock Rail on 25 Sep 2013 05:06 PM 
Finally found it! We were all wrong--it's an O&K! Some good info here and those side shields were indeed for dust protection. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/South_African_Eight-Coupled_Tank_2-8-0T 

Keith 

So does LGB or Piko or anyone make this or something close? I looked at the LGB site and didn't see anything but maybe an old one?


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

The shields would be to help keep out wind born sand which would find it's way into all the greased lubricated bits.
The Namib Desert is the oldest desert in the world. The plant and animal life relying on marine fog for moisture. The Mad Max film 'Fury Road' was shot there.

I have a 'Heidi'. I think she is a very hansom engine. 

Andrew


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

So does LGB or Piko or anyone make this or something close? I looked at the LGB site and didn't see anything but maybe an old one? 

Hi Jim, 

I see a few of the Spreewalk style locos that are close, and also some Thusis (like Heidi only black) here at Grootspoor. Some are new, some are used but a good place to start: 

http://www.grootspoor.com/lgb.html?___from_store=default&___store=grootspoor_eng&cat=9&p=6 

Keith


----------

